# Meldung: VideoFilter fehlt ADOBE PREMIERE CS4 - HILFE! =(



## sayvt (8. Januar 2011)

haiiaii an alle

habe mir anfang dieser woche das plugin von neatvideo zugelegt (pro, für premiere)
als ich heute morgen mein momentanes projekt öffnen wollte, schrie premiere dass der neat video filter fehlt. habe es dann mit einer neuinstallation versucht. doch: nichts
auch wenn ich ein neues projekt erstelle fehlt dieser filter bei den effekten.

woran kann das liegen? installation läuft immer glatt, doch aufscheinen tut er niwo
aber nur der neatvideofilter. alle anderen sind ganz normal vorhanden

habe nächste woche abgabe und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
=(

VIELEN DANK schon mal im voraus

lg


----------



## sayvt (11. Januar 2011)

update:

nach 2 tagen ewigem hin und her habe ich mich heute mit schwerem herzen entschlossen meinen rechner neu aufzusetzen. da ich dieses problem mit dem gleichem projectfile auf meinem book nicht hatte und auch eine deinstallation und cleanup auf meinem mac nichts half, blieb mir dann auch nach erfolgloser suche im netz und kontaktierung des neatvideo supports* (die im übrigen adobe diesbezüglich konsultierten) als mich diesem schritt zu widmen.

*neatvideo schrieb folgendes:

It is usually a Premiere issue. When I asked Adobe about such a problem with CS4, they recommended to reset the plug-in cache:

"The plug-in cache on Mac OS may be deleted manually from the
user folder, at ~/Library/Preferences/com.Adobe.Premiere Pro [version].plist."

Please try to delete that file and then start Premiere to see if it will recognize the plug-in this time.

Additionally, it may help to delete this folder:
~Library/Caches/com.adobe.AdobePremierePro

This should force Premiere to re-scan its plug-ins and that should make it see Neat Video.

I also recommend to restart OSX.

Hope this helps,
Vlad


mein problem wiederum war, dass diese ordner bzw. files bei mir gar nich existieren! xD


so weit so gut:

nach der neuinstallation, habe ich direkt nach dem update die cs installiert und alleine das neat plugin dazu. importierte und öffnete das projectfile und alles schien zu funktionieren. musste ja eigentlich so sein ^^. allerdings war premiere anderer meinung. nach einem neustart des rechners und nochmaligem öffnen des files kam WIEDER DIE SELBE MELDUNG!. videofilter fehlt.

projecfile fehlerhaft? eine update geschichte? 
das einzige was ich zwischen der installation von CS und dem neustart des rechners installtiert habe war vlc. kann mir aber kaum vorstellen dass es damit was zu tun hat...thaha
zusätzlich sei noch erwähnt dass premiere dennoch den videofilter mitladet beim öffnen.
hmmmm...

hab beschlossen mir morgen örtlichen rat zu holen und/oder adobe diesbezüglich zu kontaktieren.

DAMMIT!

werde wieder berichten


----------

